# New to forum Good Quattro Sport Wanted



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Just joined the forum as I am after a good unmodified Quattro Sport. Silver or Red and without too many miles on it (Sub 50K miles). If anyone knows of one coming up for sale I have cash waiting as they say. Had a Mk1 TT for 11 years, 225bhp in silver and it never missed a beat. Sold it recently on 135 thousand miles.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Can someone tell me how I can read posts in marketplace cars/parts for sale please.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phil the brit said:


> Can someone tell me how I can read posts in marketplace cars/parts for sale please.
> Thanks
> Phil


You need to get your post count up or join the TTOC 
Are you after a silver qS or an avus silver qS ?


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

I am after a silver avus or red misano. To be honest I quite like the black but there is no contrast of colours with that combination


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

I am after a silver avus or red misano. To be honest I quite like the black but there is no contrast of colours with that combination


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

By the way Yellow TT many thanks for the welcome. How many posts do I need to do to see marketplace please?
Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Number is not disclosed but I think it is around the 20/30 area 
Few pics of my avus qS here 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyt ... 62/detail/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

phil the brit said:


> Can someone tell me how I can read posts in marketplace cars/parts for sale please.
> Thanks
> Phil


Hi Phil, Welcome to the TTF.... Number of posts not disclosed as it may not be fixed
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Hoggy.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

phil the brit said:


> I am after a silver avus or red misano. To be honest I quite like the black but there is no contrast of colours with that combination


You are right to quite like the black QS, it's the the subtle option


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

qs950 said:


> phil the brit said:
> 
> 
> > I am after a silver avus or red misano. To be honest I quite like the black but there is no contrast of colours with that combination
> ...


Black looks great but I don't do subtle. I just love the colour difference between the to and bottom of the car.


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> phil the brit said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me how I can read posts in marketplace cars/parts for sale please.
> ...


Hi Hoggy,
Many thanks for the reply. Does marketplace just show ebay ads or are there ads selling members cars there as well. To be honest I am looking for a well cared for example, not a piece of dross (not saying all ebay cars are dross, but you know what I mean).
Phil


----------



## glew08 (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought the same about black and wanted a silver one for the same reason - but when the right black car came along and I saw it in the flesh it didn't disappoint. If you haven't seen a good black car in the metal - try and do so before dis-missing - it would be a shame to miss out on a good car.


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Many thanks for the advice. 
Saw a red one today with BLACK backed seats. Is this OK as I thought it would have red backed bucket seats?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phil the brit said:


> Many thanks for the advice.
> Saw a red one today with BLACK backed seats. Is this OK as I thought it would have red backed bucket seats?


It should the seat back should match the body colour


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Yellow TT...........the seller explained that it was a late one and the factory had run out of red seats and comfort seats were chosen. Then later someone added Recaros to the car but could only buy black ones. Think car number was 961??
Also car have regular headlights not Xenons.......was that normal?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would walk away all 225 V6 and qS TTs have xenons has it got the correct front bumper the qS bumper should be deeper and have vents in the sides


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Yellow TT............Walk away was exactly what I did. The car did have the correct body and I couldn't see much else wrong with it apart from the mileage which was only 25K and there can't be many around with that kind of mileage! MOT's mileages checked out for last four years but who knows before that!
Anyway anyone buying a Red QS in Billericay is a buyer beware then!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phil the brit said:


> Hi Yellow TT............Walk away was exactly what I did. The car did have the correct body and I couldn't see much else wrong with it apart from the mileage which was only 25K and there can't be many around with that kind of mileage! MOT's mileages checked out for last four years but who knows before that!
> Anyway anyone buying a Red QS in Billericay is a buyer beware then!


That's good milage mines just clocked 20k


----------



## glew08 (Apr 12, 2011)

phil the brit said:


> Hi Yellow TT............Walk away was exactly what I did. The car did have the correct body and I couldn't see much else wrong with it apart from the mileage which was only 25K and there can't be many around with that kind of mileage! MOT's mileages checked out for last four years but who knows before that!
> Anyway anyone buying a Red QS in Billericay is a buyer beware then!


My QS has 25k miles, although don't know how many have such low mileage - it would be interesting to see if the QS has proportionally more lower mileage examples than the 180/225's and V6's. I've had a couple of very low mileage TT's, and my experience is a low milage "garage queen" is usually so well cared for the history should be crystal clear.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

glew08 said:


> phil the brit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Yellow TT............Walk away was exactly what I did. The car did have the correct body and I couldn't see much else wrong with it apart from the mileage which was only 25K and there can't be many around with that kind of mileage! MOT's mileages checked out for last four years but who knows before that!
> ...


Got a agree good point buth mine are low milage and more that FSH


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

The worrying thing about the mileage though was that it transpired the car had had SIX previous owners and he had bought it two years ago with 12.5K on the clock. Is it believable that all the six previous had only done two thousand miles each? The wrong headlights is a clincher that it was a wrong un for me with the standard 477 bulbs


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All sounds very suspicious


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

phil the brit said:


> Just joined the forum as I am after a good unmodified Quattro Sport. Silver or Red and without too many miles on it (Sub 50K miles). If anyone knows of one coming up for sale I have cash waiting as they say. Had a Mk1 TT for 11 years, 225bhp in silver and it never missed a beat. Sold it recently on 135 thousand miles.


Welcome to the forum Phil. 8)

Just one question for you: How on EARTH have you managed to be a TT owner for 11 years without venturing onto this mighty-fine forum before now ??


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Dextter
That's easy, I never needed to really. I am not a person who modifies cars and had no real need to seek out a forum. I joined the forum and have joined the club because I needed information on what to look for and what to expect on a Quattro Sport. I knew nothing about them except I knew they were made in limited numbers. I didn't want to go in "half cock" and already I have avoided a lemon with my knowledge from here. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Bepton (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Phil

I spoke to the owner too. What's the situation with the headlamps being wrong? Are they non original ? I'm new on the forum so I'm still learning the ropes. The seller told me that he thought the seats had been swapped by a previous owner and that he wiring harness for the heated standard seats was still there in the car. Perhaps I should keep looking. I am in the market for the best QS I can get my hands on. If anyone on the forum knows of one for sale please let me know. I'm looking at a few more this weekend.


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Bepton said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> I spoke to the owner too. What's the situation with the headlamps being wrong? Are they non original ? I'm new on the forum so I'm still learning the ropes. The seller told me that he thought the seats had been swapped by a previous owner and that he wiring harness for the heated standard seats was still there in the car. Perhaps I should keep looking. I am in the market for the best QS I can get my hands on. If anyone on the forum knows of one for sale please let me know. I'm looking at a few more this weekend.


Hi Bepton, 
Give this one a big swerve in my opinion. His asking price a week ago was £10675. He has reduced it now to £8675 in a week . Who on earth reduces the price by 2 grand in a week on a car of this value?? A Quattro Sport should have Xenon headlights not 477 bulbs!! They are the wrong seats, they should be red backed! The mileage does not make sense. The first SIX owners do 12000 miles between them in six years and he does 12000 miles in two years. Just does not add up and that is before you look at the handwritten service history! He says he added the cruise control...is that likely?
Phil


----------



## Bepton (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Phil & Yellow,

Search over. Bought a spotless Mauritious ? Blue QS no. 653 I think, today from Parkway Motors. A massive credit to its former keepers. I have never seen anything this well cared for at 9 years and 40,000 miles. Would shame most 1 year old Audis from a main agent. Pics will follow. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## phil the brit (Sep 17, 2014)

Bepton said:


> Hi Phil & Yellow,
> 
> Search over. Bought a spotless Mauritious ? Blue QS no. 653 I think, today from Parkway Motors. A massive credit to its former keepers. I have never seen anything this well cared for at 9 years and 40,000 miles. Would shame most 1 year old Audis from a main agent. Pics will follow. Thanks for your advice!


How did you find your car so quickly, it wasn't advertised on Pistonheads or Autotrader was it? I am struggling to find a low mileage one at the moment


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bepton said:


> Hi Phil & Yellow,
> 
> Search over. Bought a spotless Mauritious ? Blue QS no. 653 I think, today from Parkway Motors. A massive credit to its former keepers. I have never seen anything this well cared for at 9 years and 40,000 miles. Would shame most 1 year old Audis from a main agent. Pics will follow. Thanks for your advice!


Glad you found a good one


----------



## Bepton (Sep 18, 2014)

I was lucky. I was going to buy another QS which was on Piston Heads, but found this one from a dealer near Newark, called Parkway Motors. They only got the car the night before and had just posted the ad in Autotrader on Friday evening. I left them an email overnight and they'd emailed me by 8AM. They'd sold the car before, provided a comprehensive history and told me the car was near mint. I told him that I'd heard that comment a few time before! However when we went to look at it he'd been conservative. They had some other people interested in the car so I put a deposit down on the spot over the phone prior to driving up from Sussex. I've been looking a few times a day on PS and Autotrader and making plenty of calls. Most cars filter themselves out though as I was looking for a pristine standard car with the comfort seats, FSH, invoices, etc.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## glew08 (Apr 12, 2011)

phil the brit said:


> Bepton said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Phil & Yellow,
> ...


In my experience the more you want something the harder it is to find, same as selling - when you want to sell no ones in the market. Sold my last car to someone who left a note on it saying if i was ever selling - up until that point i wasn't thinking about selling. Buying i tend to set up a bunch of alerts and speak to a few specialist dealers so they know I'm serious - failing that you just have to hit the websites 3 or 4 times a day - and be ready to pounce - I also stop looking sometimes the last couple of times i have done that the right car has popped up within 100 miles within a month. Failing that start approaching owners when you see cars - you never know they may want to sell - money talks sometimes.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

phil the brit said:


> Hi Yellow TT............Walk away was exactly what I did. The car did have the correct body and I couldn't see much else wrong with it apart from the mileage which was only 25K and there can't be many around with that kind of mileage! MOT's mileages checked out for last four years but who knows before that!
> Anyway anyone buying a Red QS in Billericay is a buyer beware then!


Just stumbled across this thread. I am glad everyone thought it was dodgy else I wouldn't have been able to buy it! - lol

It wasn't/is'nt dodgy by the way


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DC240S said:


> phil the brit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Yellow TT............Walk away was exactly what I did. The car did have the correct body and I couldn't see much else wrong with it apart from the mileage which was only 25K and there can't be many around with that kind of mileage! MOT's mileages checked out for last four years but who knows before that!
> ...


Did you find out why it had the wrong headlights fitted :?:


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Did you find out why it had the wrong headlights fitted :?:


It hasn't

It has the correct lights. - Maybe it was to put people off as to buy time to purchase it?


----------

